# South Bend 13" CL145B



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been browsing around all the local classifieds and on ebay for a small machine to put in my basement to make me feel better about not having access to a machine shop anymore. 

I found a 13" SB locally that appears to be from 1966.  Other than some missing paint which is to be expected, it looks like it is in good shape.  The cross slide has been scraped in and the lead screw replaced.   The spindle bearings are tight and it comes with a 6j/4j/3j chuck, taper attachment, collet drawbar & nose, along with some other accessories.

I know price depends a lot on condition and location, but what is a good starting point for something like this assuming the ways are in good shape too? I mean the 6J bison chuck is probably worth at least $500 by itself....


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 26, 2017)

When figuring out an offer it helps to know what the machine was worth new.
Then add in the price of the accessories. Its the accessories that quickly drive up the price.
If the machine is in real nice shape the original price may be close to the current price point.
Some pictures would help the forum members with more expertise nail down a digit.
lk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2017)

What's he asking for it?


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 26, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 26, 2017)

I went to look at it during lunch today.  Everything seems to be in good working order and tight.  The only issue was that the quill on the tailstock was bound up tight.  The guy is going to take care of it regardless of whether I decide to buy it or not.  It's quiet and smooth and already has a green rubber type replacement belt.  All the safety stuff can be easily removed if I want. The QCTP has a small selection of holders and the three chucks are all in good shape as are the collet parts.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 26, 2017)

ADK_MechETech said:


> The only issue was that the quill on the tailstock was bound up tight.  The guy is going to take care of it regardless of whether I decide to buy it or not.


The tailstock handwheel has been repaired.


ADK_MechETech said:


> It's quiet and smooth and already has a green rubber type replacement belt.  All the safety stuff can be easily removed if I want. The QCTP has a small selection of holders and the three chucks are all in good shape as are the collet parts.


Even if the motor voltage is correct for your application and the tailstock has not been dropped, the steady rests and other accessories add up quickly.
Another member here at THM upped this:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/south-bend-machine-tools-1967-catalog-6801.3145/
Your lathe and all of the extras is listed in there.
lk


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 26, 2017)

> The tailstock handwheel has been repaired.



Yeah, the brass "handle" is obviously not original and poorly improvised, but I'm not that concerned about looks.


----------



## dlane (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice E stop


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 26, 2017)

dlane said:


> Nice E stop



Yeah, it came from a school which explains the safety stuff.  Honestly, after looking at it, there is very little actual wear on the machine.  Other than some minor broken things (reversing tumbler handle had been repaired) and the tailstock, it seemed to be in really good shape. 

I'm still eyeing a Maximat Super 11 that has been for sale locally for a while too.  I just haven't found the time to go look at it.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 26, 2017)

I really want to put my 2 cents in but just don't know enough that would make it worth 2 cents.So I will just give a pennys worth,at 4k I would think that should buy you alot of lathe anywhere's.----kroll the guy who would love a lathe like that


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2017)

4K might seem like a lot but not really when you start adding up the features it has. The taper attachment brings big bucks now if you try to buy one. That six jaw chuck was not cheap. and it does seem to be in pretty good shape from the pics. It has the toggle clutch engagement, large dials, and 2 lever gear box.  Me personally I would rather buy a old southbend than a new chinese lathe for the same money. The southbend will hold its value if you take care of it.


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 26, 2017)

My thoughts exactly.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy.  Now what if I told you I could get it for $3k instead of 4?


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 26, 2017)

Also the thread dial pictured is not the same as in the catalog.
$3K seems closer. $4K is not unreasonable though.
Greg makes a very good point.
So does Kroll.
lk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2017)

If I had the 3k i would be all over it, then a full restore would happen.


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 27, 2017)

If I had the time or patience to do a full restore I would definitely agree.  I did that with an atlas machine and was never actually able to use the machine after I got done.  I'm looking for something that is basically ready to put to work.  I'm still keeping the 13" in mind but I found a fourteen available locally for even less that appears to be in good shape.  It also has the added benefit of having a d1-3 spindle instead of threaded.  No 6j chuck but comes with basic tooling that would be needed.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 28, 2017)

Boy is my face red,reality check or hashtag "living in the past prices".Well I come in from trying to dig up a stump(poor mans way) to have a sandwich for lunch so I though I would just do alittle surfing on CL's.Even though I don't need a lathe I went looking anyway and found a couple.Up in the Dallas area is a lathe just like the one ADK is looking at minus the goodies,and not as nearly as good.Price?Drum roll please 5k,yes 5k dang I can't believe it but true.So now I'm half way though my sandwich biting hard cause I can't believe what I just read.But wait here's another SB ad,lets see what the heck!!!!Its a 9" on a homemade base for 4950.00 OMGoodness,well back to digging up the stump.Its not 1974 anymore---kroll


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Jan 28, 2017)

At $5k even the new South Bend Lathes start to look good. For less than that you can get one of the better made Taiwan imports and some tooling.  Hell I just missed a Harrison m300 and m250 that were loaded with tooling and in good shape for a bit under $5k.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2017)

Kroll said:


> Boy is my face red,reality check or hashtag "living in the past prices".Well I come in from trying to dig up a stump(poor mans way) to have a sandwich for lunch so I though I would just do alittle surfing on CL's.Even though I don't need a lathe I went looking anyway and found a couple.Up in the Dallas area is a lathe just like the one ADK is looking at minus the goodies,and not as nearly as good.Price?Drum roll please 5k,yes 5k dang I can't believe it but true.So now I'm half way though my sandwich biting hard cause I can't believe what I just read.But wait here's another SB ad,lets see what the heck!!!!Its a 9" on a homemade base for 4950.00 OMGoodness,well back to digging up the stump.Its not 1974 anymore---kroll


And what these idiots are charging for parts and accessories on ebay is just sickening. The greed in todays times..........


----------



## bac1972 (Feb 1, 2017)

I was interested in this lathe earlier last year but was afraid of shipping it 1000 miles plus I just didn't feel comfortable buying it without checking it out in person. For what it's worth I googled the serial number and came up with this. http://m.publicsurplus.com/sms/bvvrsd,ma/auction/view?auc=1257326


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any information on the SB Fourteen in addition to the available PDF maintenance and operation manual?  It seems this machine was never sold in high numbers and information is scarce on the interwebs.  I'm going to take a look at one on Friday that I think I will be purchasing if everything is in working order.


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Feb 5, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2017)

That's a good looking lathe. Your going to enjoy it. Almost any lathe or machine for that matter is going to have some wear on it.


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 8, 2017)

ADK_MechETech said:


> SB Fourteen .... that I think I will be purchasing if everything is in working order.



That lathe is sweet!
Good move.


----------



## ADK_MechETech (Feb 8, 2017)

The VFD arrived today from Automation direct. The weather looks like it will be crappy tomorrow and I won't be going in to work, but I may run out of get some wire/cable to hook up the lathe and keep myself occupied for the day. 

The machine is certainly not perfect but I feel like the price was right. I'm still on the search for a small mill to accompany it. I missed out on a Clausing 8520 locally with a DRO and a ton of tooling that just sold.


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 1, 2017)

ADK_MechETech said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy.  Now what if I told you I could get it for $3k instead of 4?


   At 3K  you cant go wrong  if the way are very good to excellent    Is it a hardened bed ?  it would be posted on a tag on the bed if ir were    schools are generally hard on machines  but if the ways are decent     I would buy it and enjsoy it for the rest of your life.....  But I am a sucker for machinery.   
GOOD LUCK !


----------

